# Hi.



## EmoBasher

I hate emos.

I like bashing on emos.

That is all.


----------



## syrenn

.. and which pair of socks are you wearing today


----------



## saveliberty

We got an Emu here.  Go ahead, make del's day.


----------



## saveliberty

syrenn said:


> .. and which pair of socks are you wearing today



The stage is set...


----------



## syrenn

saveliberty said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. and which pair of socks are you wearing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stage is set...
Click to expand...



Should be fun to watch... ive got the popcorn...how about you bring some drinks.....


----------



## Conservative

syrenn said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. and which pair of socks are you wearing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stage is set...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Should be fun to watch... ive got the popcorn...how about you bring some drinks.....
Click to expand...


body shots?


----------



## saveliberty

Somebody should bring an iPod...


----------



## Liability

EmoBasher said:


> I hate emos.
> 
> I like bashing on emos.
> 
> That is all.



We are all very excited for you.


----------



## syrenn

Conservative said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stage is set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be fun to watch... ive got the popcorn...how about you bring some drinks.....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> body shots?
Click to expand...



you want to drink shots out of SL's belly button???


----------



## saveliberty

syrenn said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be fun to watch... ive got the popcorn...how about you bring some drinks.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> body shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you want to drink shots out of SL's belly button???
Click to expand...


I'm going to have to sit on the other side of you syrenn.


----------



## Conservative

syrenn said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be fun to watch... ive got the popcorn...how about you bring some drinks.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> body shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you want to drink shots out of SL's belly button???
Click to expand...


nope


----------



## syrenn

saveliberty said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> body shots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to drink shots out of SL's belly button???
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to sit on the other side of you syrenn.
Click to expand...



Using me as a human shield... for shame!


----------



## syrenn

Conservative said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> body shots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to drink shots out of SL's belly button???
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope
Click to expand...




 .... oh come on why not??


----------



## Conservative

syrenn said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to drink shots out of SL's belly button???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to sit on the other side of you syrenn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using me as a human shield... for shame!
Click to expand...


hmmm.... Syrenn sandwich... interesting.


----------



## syrenn

Conservative said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to sit on the other side of you syrenn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using me as a human shield... for shame!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm.... Syrenn sandwich... interesting.
Click to expand...


----------



## saveliberty

syrenn said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to drink shots out of SL's belly button???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to sit on the other side of you syrenn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using me as a human shield... for shame!
Click to expand...


Skinny ladies don't make great human shields.


----------



## saveliberty

Conservative said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to sit on the other side of you syrenn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using me as a human shield... for shame!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm.... Syrenn sandwich... interesting.
Click to expand...


syrenn's avies are not permission to assume her interests.


----------



## EmoBasher

So the resident slut wishes to hijack my welcome thread? Must have security issues if you need to whore for it here.


----------



## freedombecki

EmoBasher said:


> I hate emos.
> 
> I like bashing on emos.
> 
> That is all.


Welcome to USMB, EmoBasher. Hope you enjoy the boards and Whack-a-Mole. 





​


----------



## freedombecki

EmoBasher said:


> So the resident slut wishes to hijack my welcome thread? Must have security issues if you need to whore for it here.


You shootin' for the ban'd, sweetie? As you seem to have foot-in-mouthitis today when it comes to picking on popular mods.


----------



## EmoBasher

freedombecki said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate emos.
> 
> I like bashing on emos.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, EmoBasher. Hope you enjoy the boards and Whack-a-Mole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I do. But I'm also a fan of grieving the cliques who think they can lie about other people to drive them off. Which reminds me, since she's here, does Syrenn really need that emotional support?


----------



## freedombecki

EmoBasher said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate emos.
> 
> I like bashing on emos.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, EmoBasher. Hope you enjoy the boards and Whack-a-Mole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do. But I'm also a fan of grieving the cliques who think they can lie about other people to drive them off. Which reminds me, since she's here, does Syrenn really need that emotional support?
Click to expand...

Why don't you trot down to the tavern and find out, sport.


----------



## syrenn

EmoBasher said:


> So the resident slut wishes to hijack my welcome thread? Must have security issues if you need to whore for it here.



What makes you think we don't like bashing too?


----------



## syrenn

EmoBasher said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate emos.
> 
> I like bashing on emos.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, EmoBasher. Hope you enjoy the boards and Whack-a-Mole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do. But I'm also a fan of grieving the cliques who think they can lie about other people to drive them off. Which reminds me, since she's here, does Syrenn really need that emotional support?
Click to expand...





oh look... a sock with an agenda.


----------



## hjmick

Great...

Just another douchebag.


----------



## EmoBasher

syrenn said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the resident slut wishes to hijack my welcome thread? Must have security issues if you need to whore for it here.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think we don't like bashing too?
Click to expand...


You're not bashing, you're just posting about people drinking off your avatar's abs, nevermind the fact that no paper bag can contain you.


----------



## syrenn

EmoBasher said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the resident slut wishes to hijack my welcome thread? Must have security issues if you need to whore for it here.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think we don't like bashing too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not bashing, you're just posting about people drinking off your avatar's abs, nevermind the fact that no paper bag can contain you.
Click to expand...


----------



## BDBoop

hjmick said:


> Great...
> 
> Just another douchebag.



I know! Whatever happened to douchebag Tuesday?


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think we don't like bashing too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not bashing, you're just posting about people drinking off your avatar's abs, nevermind the fact that no paper bag can contain you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


We still supposed to believe he's not a sock?


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not bashing, you're just posting about people drinking off your avatar's abs, nevermind the fact that no paper bag can contain you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We still supposed to believe he's not a sock?
Click to expand...


I think the slutwalk thread was to much for him.


----------



## BDBoop

Such is life. Damn, but they have no stamina.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Such is life. Damn, but they have no stamina.




Which is why they hate women... they have to blame someone for that limp noodle.


----------



## hortysir




----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such is life. Damn, but they have no stamina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why they hate women... they have to blame someone for that limp noodle.
Click to expand...


----------



## AquaAthena

EmoBasher said:


> I hate emos.
> 
> I like bashing on emos.
> 
> That is all.


 
Good thing you didn't mean any emu, We're tough, ya know???


----------



## hortysir

Shit...



I thought he said Elmo


----------



## EmoBasher

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such is life. Damn, but they have no stamina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why they hate women... they have to blame someone for that limp noodle.
Click to expand...


This coming from a poster whose self esteem is but the digital construct of a fake image on her avatar and her e-whoring within this forum's clique. Can't even be a leader, Syrenn, you can only follow British Bitch.


----------



## syrenn

EmoBasher said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such is life. Damn, but they have no stamina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why they hate women... they have to blame someone for that limp noodle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a poster whose self esteem is but the digital construct of a fake image on her avatar and her e-whoring within this forum's clique. Can't even be a leader, Syrenn, you can only follow British Bitch.
Click to expand...




aaaawwwww.....poor buthurt sock.


----------



## hortysir

now


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why they hate women... they have to blame someone for that limp noodle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a poster whose self esteem is but the digital construct of a fake image on her avatar and her e-whoring within this forum's clique. Can't even be a leader, Syrenn, you can only follow British Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaawwwww.....poor buthurt sock.
Click to expand...


British Bitch? Who IS this??


----------



## saveliberty

Awfully knowledgable about posters for someone with seven posts don't you think?


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a poster whose self esteem is but the digital construct of a fake image on her avatar and her e-whoring within this forum's clique. Can't even be a leader, Syrenn, you can only follow British Bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaawwwww.....poor buthurt sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> British Bitch? Who IS this??
Click to expand...



Does it matter.?... Its a buthurt sock chew toy.     Poor baby got called on his very first post.


----------



## syrenn

saveliberty said:


> Awfully knowledgable about posters for someone with seven posts don't you think?





I had him on his first post...... its all just gravy from there.


----------



## EmoBasher

syrenn said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter.?... Its a buthurt sock chew toy.     Poor baby got called on his very first post.


You know it matters, because you know you couldn't flush me the last time.


----------



## saveliberty

You can almost smell the meltdown coming.


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> aaaawwwww.....poor buthurt sock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Bitch? Who IS this??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter.?... Its a buthurt sock chew toy.     Poor baby got called on his very first post.
Click to expand...


I'm curious! They sure are torqued.


----------



## syrenn

EmoBasher said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter.?... Its a buthurt sock chew toy.     Poor baby got called on his very first post.
> 
> 
> 
> You know it matters, because you know you couldn't flush me the last time.
Click to expand...



I guess i did flush you...since you are back as a sock.


----------



## BDBoop

EmoBasher said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter.?... Its a buthurt sock chew toy.     Poor baby got called on his very first post.
> 
> 
> 
> You know it matters, because you know you couldn't flush me the last time.
Click to expand...


I figured you for a sock, not a turd; but you know yourself best I'm sure.


----------



## syrenn

saveliberty said:


> You can almost smell the meltdown coming.





I know....hehehe.... god i love this part.


----------



## saveliberty

Can we have a sock exchange?  Buy, sell and trade your socks.  Watch their value go up and down.


----------



## saveliberty

Can we keep him?  I promise to take him to the vets and get him neutered.


----------



## syrenn

saveliberty said:


> Can we keep him?  I promise to take him to the vets and get him neutered.




Oh i am pretty sure hes already been neutered..... poor nutless buthurt sock. I hope they let us keep him for a few days too!


----------



## BDBoop

Cool! Can we play Dropkick the Sock?


----------



## EmoBasher

syrenn said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we keep him?  I promise to take him to the vets and get him neutered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i am pretty sure hes already been neutered..... poor nutless buthurt sock. I hope they let us keep him for a few days too!
Click to expand...


We know damn well you tried otherwise, multiple times. Your poor order. The ego-stroking coffee klatch had to bail from another place a few months back just because you fucking locusts couldn't devour me that time.

My only question is how you all could have been such fucking cowards that you had to concoct the story behind my back? You couldn't push me on the facts, so you fucking lie to the admins, who all knew better?


----------



## BDBoop

Oh, would ya look at the rep. Somebody already loves him.


----------



## syrenn

EmoBasher said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we keep him?  I promise to take him to the vets and get him neutered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i am pretty sure hes already been neutered..... poor nutless buthurt sock. I hope they let us keep him for a few days too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know damn well you tried otherwise, multiple times. Your poor order. The ego-stroking coffee klatch had to bail from another place a few months back just because you fucking locusts couldn't devour me that time.
> 
> My only question is how you all could have been such fucking cowards that you had to concoct the story behind my back? You couldn't push me on the facts, so you fucking lie to the admins, who all knew better?
Click to expand...




 


Oh really? I was on some other board that crashed...and you know me from there? 




Poor angry misguided balless sock..... shows you what you know about me.


----------



## hortysir

And I negged his ass

*shrug*


----------



## EmoBasher

BDBoop said:


> Oh, would ya look at the rep. Somebody already loves him.


And it seems you think the rep system on this board holds any meaning, as if it can enhance our access to some hidden parts of this forum or something. Glad this one approves, I suppose, but you can give me red stars if you wish, and it wouldn't really bother me.


----------



## EmoBasher

hortysir said:


> And I negged his ass
> 
> *shrug*



Yeah?


----------



## BDBoop

EmoBasher said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, would ya look at the rep. Somebody already loves him.
> 
> 
> 
> And it seems you think the rep system on this board holds any meaning, as if it can enhance our access to some hidden parts of this forum or something. Glad this one approves, I suppose, but you can give me red stars if you wish, and it wouldn't really bother me.
Click to expand...


I can't be bothered, I save my rep for what matters.


----------



## EmoBasher

BDBoop said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, would ya look at the rep. Somebody already loves him.
> 
> 
> 
> And it seems you think the rep system on this board holds any meaning, as if it can enhance our access to some hidden parts of this forum or something. Glad this one approves, I suppose, but you can give me red stars if you wish, and it wouldn't really bother me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't be bothered, I save my rep for what matters.
Click to expand...


Point.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.









Your head is right about here.


----------



## BDBoop

EmoBasher said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it seems you think the rep system on this board holds any meaning, as if it can enhance our access to some hidden parts of this forum or something. Glad this one approves, I suppose, but you can give me red stars if you wish, and it wouldn't really bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be bothered, I save my rep for what matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your head is right about here.
Click to expand...


Derp! I'm 5' tall, hello!


----------



## EmoBasher

BDBoop said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be bothered, I save my rep for what matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your head is right about here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp! I'm 5' tall, hello!
Click to expand...




I'll give you that one.


----------



## Artevelde

EmoBasher said:


> I hate emos.
> 
> I like bashing on emos.
> 
> That is all.



Sounds like a pretty sad life.


----------



## Papageorgio

syrenn said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully knowledgable about posters for someone with seven posts don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had him on his first post...... its all just gravy from there.
Click to expand...


I'd rather talk about body shots. I suggest Conservative and save liberty should compromise and do their body shots on you, just a suggestion to keep the peace.


----------



## Papageorgio

BDBoop said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be bothered, I save my rep for what matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your head is right about here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp! I'm 5' tall, hello!
Click to expand...


Your okay in my book BD


----------



## California Girl

EmoBasher said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I negged his ass
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah?
Click to expand...


Hey Side! You're back... again. Still selling ad space on some local rag?


----------



## EmoBasher

California Girl said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I negged his ass
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Side! You're back... again. Still selling ad space on some local rag?
Click to expand...


No. You still claiming to be anything other than a forum ghoul? Or are you going to claim that I have hacked into everyone's PMs here, you libelous sack of shit?


----------



## BDBoop

Too early for popcorn.

I'm torn.


----------



## EmoBasher

The hive is upset because I can't be swept under this time around, since their influence has diminished to the point where they can only command the rep system. As if a red badge is going to change anything )


----------



## Jos

EmoBasher said:


> The hive is upset because I can't be swept under *this time around*, since their influence has diminished to the point where they can only command the rep system. As if a red badge is going to change anything )



Oh been here before?  Does the word "camel" ring a bell?


----------



## BDBoop

EmoBasher said:


> The hive is upset because I can't be swept under this time around, since their influence has diminished to the point where they can only command the rep system. As if a red badge is going to change anything )



Why are you giving them all your power. It is a point of curiosity for me.


----------



## EmoBasher

BDBoop said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hive is upset because I can't be swept under this time around, since their influence has diminished to the point where they can only command the rep system. As if a red badge is going to change anything )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you giving them all your power. It is a point of curiosity for me.
Click to expand...


Not sure what you mean.


----------



## BDBoop

EmoBasher said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hive is upset because I can't be swept under this time around, since their influence has diminished to the point where they can only command the rep system. As if a red badge is going to change anything )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you giving them all your power. It is a point of curiosity for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean.
Click to expand...


You are very [insert whatever emotion is driving you, here], and you come to this message board to [I know not what, having trouble tracking the politics thereof], but it involves a great deal of trollish behavior. Why? I'm sure you have better things to do with your life and your time than to "stick it to the man," i.e., the "hive." So why bother?


----------



## EmoBasher

BDBoop said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you giving them all your power. It is a point of curiosity for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very [insert whatever emotion is driving you, here], and you come to this message board to [I know not what, having trouble tracking the politics thereof], but it involves a great deal of trollish behavior. Why? I'm sure you have better things to do with your life and your time than to "stick it to the man," i.e., the "hive." So why bother?
Click to expand...


Sometimes, we don't need to have a point, just a drive.


----------



## BDBoop

Okay. Thanks.


----------



## saveliberty

I'm thinking keeping posters happy on USMB is just as important today as it was last year.  It will still be a short leash Emo.


----------



## Buford

Hello.  Hello.  Anyone here?


----------



## saveliberty

Buford said:


> Hello.  Hello.  Anyone here?



Just us socks, try later.


----------



## EmoBasher

saveliberty said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  Hello.  Anyone here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just us socks, try later.
Click to expand...


Was that supposed to be funny?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

EmoBasher said:


> I hate emos.
> 
> I like bashing on emos.
> 
> That is all.



You're a troll.


----------



## EmoBasher

TheGreatGatsby said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate emos.
> 
> I like bashing on emos.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a troll.
Click to expand...


Suck the shit out of my ass and rape your own asshole with it.


----------



## BDBoop

EmoBasher said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate emos.
> 
> I like bashing on emos.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suck the shit out of my ass and rape your own asshole with it.
Click to expand...


Sorry, we don't take requests.


----------



## Ernie S.

90 posts and he's got his rep turned off already.


----------



## Buford

EmoBasher said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate emos.
> 
> I like bashing on emos.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suck the shit out of my ass and rape your own asshole with it.
Click to expand...


I don't think I like it here.


----------



## BDBoop

Buford said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suck the shit out of my ass and rape your own asshole with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I like it here.
Click to expand...


He doesn't live here, no worries.


----------



## Buford

BDBoop said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suck the shit out of my ass and rape your own asshole with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I like it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't live here, no worries.
Click to expand...


Thank you, Betty.  He almost scared me.


----------



## BDBoop

The good here far outweigh the bad.


----------



## EmoBasher

Buford said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I like it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't live here, no worries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, Betty.  He almost scared me.
Click to expand...


You're a sensitive little daffodil, ain't you?

You're going to make great toilet paper.


----------



## Buford

EmoBasher said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't live here, no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Betty.  He almost scared me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a sensitive little daffodil, ain't you?
> 
> You're going to make great toilet paper.
Click to expand...


It's bait, and you bit.  Take your best shot on the forum.  With a mouth like that, there can't be much upstairs.


----------



## saveliberty

EmoBasher said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't live here, no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Betty.  He almost scared me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a sensitive little daffodil, ain't you?
> 
> You're going to make great toilet paper.
Click to expand...


Buford will be here long after we have forgoten who you were EmoTrash.


----------



## EmoBasher

saveliberty said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Betty.  He almost scared me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a sensitive little daffodil, ain't you?
> 
> You're going to make great toilet paper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buford will be here long after we have forgoten who you were EmoTrash.
Click to expand...


Then why the fuck are you still commenting here?

Fuck off already.

And take Buford with you, using my thread to make its entry...


----------



## syrenn

saveliberty said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Betty.  He almost scared me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a sensitive little daffodil, ain't you?
> 
> You're going to make great toilet paper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buford will be here long after we have forgoten who you were EmoTrash.
Click to expand...



He is a slow learner isnt he?


----------



## California Girl

EmoBasher said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Side! You're back... again. Still selling ad space on some local rag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You still claiming to be anything other than a forum ghoul? Or are you going to claim that I have hacked into everyone's PMs here, you libelous sack of shit?
Click to expand...


Did I claim that? 

Get your ass to work.... that ad space won't sell itself.


----------



## EmoBasher

California Girl said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Side! You're back... again. Still selling ad space on some local rag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. You still claiming to be anything other than a forum ghoul? Or are you going to claim that I have hacked into everyone's PMs here, you libelous sack of shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I claim that?
> 
> Get your ass to work.... that ad space won't sell itself.
Click to expand...


An illiterate forum ghoul and a manufacturer of libelous rumors. I stand corrected.

Gonna try another rumor to see if it works here after you failed to push me off the other forum? Either own up or get the fuck out of my way you lifeless skank. I'm not up for the kind of pussy shit you pulled over at the other place. You and Syrenn both think you're going to destroy a board just because you couldn't get me out of there? What kind of boorish piece of trash are you?


----------



## saveliberty

You are insignificant trash EmoBrasher.  There are no repercussions from your exit here or elsewhere.  Last post for the troll.  Off to ignore land for you.


----------



## Buford

EmoBasher said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. You still claiming to be anything other than a forum ghoul? Or are you going to claim that I have hacked into everyone's PMs here, you libelous sack of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I claim that?
> 
> Get your ass to work.... that ad space won't sell itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An illiterate forum ghoul and a manufacturer of libelous rumors. I stand corrected.
> 
> Gonna try another rumor to see if it works here after you failed to push me off the other forum? Either own up or get the fuck out of my way you lifeless skank. I'm not up for the kind of pussy shit you pulled over at the other place. You and Syrenn both think you're going to destroy a board just because you couldn't get me out of there? What kind of boorish piece of trash are you?
Click to expand...


Now I get it.  The poor little Pusillanimous pissant prarie punk got his poor little fweewings hurt.  Do you sit down when you pee?


----------



## Si modo

Oh great, another sock obsessed with Syrenn.

Pathetic.


----------



## Synthaholic

EmoBasher said:


> The hive is upset because I can't be swept under this time around, since their influence has diminished to the point where they can only command the rep system. *As if a red badge is going to change anything* )


----------



## Synthaholic

Buford said:


> Hello.  Hello.  Anyone here?


Are you Bill Buford, the drummer for Yes?


----------



## NLT

EmoBasher said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. You still claiming to be anything other than a forum ghoul? Or are you going to claim that I have hacked into everyone's PMs here, you libelous sack of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I claim that?
> 
> Get your ass to work.... that ad space won't sell itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An illiterate forum ghoul and a manufacturer of libelous rumors. I stand corrected.
> 
> Gonna try another rumor to see if it works here after you failed to push me off the other forum? Either own up or get the fuck out of my way you lifeless skank. I'm not up for the kind of pussy shit you pulled over at the other place. You and Syrenn both think you're going to destroy a board just because you couldn't get me out of there? What kind of boorish piece of trash are you?
Click to expand...

what other forum?


----------



## Synthaholic

Buford said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suck the shit out of my ass and rape your own asshole with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I like it here.
Click to expand...

You're in the Flame Zone - suck it up.

Oh, wait....you're not!


----------



## Synthaholic

BDBoop said:


> The good here far outweigh the bad.


"The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few" - Mr. Spock


----------



## Synthaholic

Buford said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I claim that?
> 
> Get your ass to work.... that ad space won't sell itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An illiterate forum ghoul and a manufacturer of libelous rumors. I stand corrected.
> 
> Gonna try another rumor to see if it works here after you failed to push me off the other forum? Either own up or get the fuck out of my way you lifeless skank. I'm not up for the kind of pussy shit you pulled over at the other place. You and Syrenn both think you're going to destroy a board just because you couldn't get me out of there? What kind of boorish piece of trash are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I get it.  The poor little Pusillanimous pissant prarie punk got his poor little fweewings hurt.  Do you sit down when you pee?
Click to expand...

daveman?


----------



## Dot Com

welcome to the forum


----------



## EmoBasher

NLT said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I claim that?
> 
> Get your ass to work.... that ad space won't sell itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An illiterate forum ghoul and a manufacturer of libelous rumors. I stand corrected.
> 
> Gonna try another rumor to see if it works here after you failed to push me off the other forum? Either own up or get the fuck out of my way you lifeless skank. I'm not up for the kind of pussy shit you pulled over at the other place. You and Syrenn both think you're going to destroy a board just because you couldn't get me out of there? What kind of boorish piece of trash are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what other forum?
Click to expand...


She knows. Of course, she and Syrenn are too dishonorable to ever admit to it.


----------



## Si modo

EmoBasher said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. You still claiming to be anything other than a forum ghoul? Or are you going to claim that I have hacked into everyone's PMs here, you libelous sack of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I claim that?
> 
> Get your ass to work.... that ad space won't sell itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An illiterate forum ghoul and a manufacturer of libelous rumors. I stand corrected.
> 
> Gonna try another rumor to see if it works here after you failed to push me off the other forum? Either own up or get the fuck out of my way you lifeless skank. I'm not up for the kind of pussy shit you pulled over at the other place. You and Syrenn both think you're going to destroy a board just because you couldn't get me out of there? What kind of boorish piece of trash are you?
Click to expand...

Board wars!



Can you get more pathetic?

That's a serious question and I hope you do.


----------



## Buford

Synthaholic said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  Hello.  Anyone here?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Bill Buford, the drummer for Yes?
Click to expand...


No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn.


----------



## Si modo

EmoBasher said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> An illiterate forum ghoul and a manufacturer of libelous rumors. I stand corrected.
> 
> Gonna try another rumor to see if it works here after you failed to push me off the other forum? Either own up or get the fuck out of my way you lifeless skank. I'm not up for the kind of pussy shit you pulled over at the other place. You and Syrenn both think you're going to destroy a board just because you couldn't get me out of there? What kind of boorish piece of trash are you?
> 
> 
> 
> what other forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She knows. Of course, she and Syrenn are too dishonorable to ever admit to it.
Click to expand...

Do you feel like you got fucked sideways with some sort of steamer?


----------



## EmoBasher

Si modo said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> what other forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She knows. Of course, she and Syrenn are too dishonorable to ever admit to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you feel like you got fucked sideways with some sort of steamer?
Click to expand...


I'm not sidesteamer you fucking clique mule.


----------



## Synthaholic

Buford said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  Hello.  Anyone here?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Bill Buford, the drummer for Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn.
Click to expand...

Well, in that case, fuck off.


----------



## Synthaholic

EmoBasher said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> She knows. Of course, she and Syrenn are too dishonorable to ever admit to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel like you got fucked sideways with some sort of steamer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sidesteamer you fucking clique mule.
Click to expand...

I think it was sidest*r*eamer.  Get it right!


----------



## Buford

Synthaholic said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Bill Buford, the drummer for Yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in that case, fuck off.
Click to expand...


I played bass with Johnny Cash's brother's band once back in 1982.  Does that count?


----------



## Si modo

EmoBasher said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> She knows. Of course, she and Syrenn are too dishonorable to ever admit to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel like you got fucked sideways with some sort of steamer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sidesteamer you fucking clique mule.
Click to expand...

So you DO feel fucked sideways with some sort of steamer.

I'm loving your butthurt.


----------



## Truthmatters

ah a bass player.

Flea is my favorite bassist


----------



## Synthaholic

Buford said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in that case, fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I played bass with Johnny Cash's brother's band once back in 1982.  Does that count?
Click to expand...

Yes.  All is forgiven.


----------



## BDBoop

Si modo said:


> Oh great, another sock obsessed with Syrenn.
> 
> Pathetic.



Jellus?


----------



## Synthaholic

BDBoop said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, another sock obsessed with Syrenn.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellus?
Click to expand...

I'M still obsessed with Si modo.  Does that count?


----------



## Buford

Truthmatters said:


> ah a bass player.
> 
> Flea is my favorite bassist



A great one just passed on, Donald "Duck" Dunn".  Nino Palladino is pretty good.  Her is Victor Wooten, bass player for "Bela Fleck and the Flectones".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_EfxyQ7W3s&feature=related]Victor Wooten - Amazing Grace Bass Solo - YouTube[/ame]

Stanley Clarke and Marcus Miller are also very very good.


----------



## Synthaholic

Buford said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah a bass player.
> 
> Flea is my favorite bassist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great one just passed on, Donald "Duck" Dunn".  Nino Palladino is pretty good.  Her is Victor Wooten, bass player for "Bela Fleck and the Flectones".
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_EfxyQ7W3s&feature=related"]Victor Wooten - Amazing Grace Bass Solo - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Stanley Clarke and Marcus Miller are also very very good.
Click to expand...



I didn't know about Duck - that's sad.  He was in the Blues Brothers, for those who don't know him.

And it's Pino Paladino, not Nino.

You mentioned some good ones, but this guy is my favorite:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yioVmqlt2Fk]Mark King Slap Solo - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR-yS7z9Qdw]Mark King - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Buford

Synthaholic said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah a bass player.
> 
> Flea is my favorite bassist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great one just passed on, Donald "Duck" Dunn".  Nino Palladino is pretty good.  Her is Victor Wooten, bass player for "Bela Fleck and the Flectones".
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_EfxyQ7W3s&feature=related"]Victor Wooten - Amazing Grace Bass Solo - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Stanley Clarke and Marcus Miller are also very very good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know about Duck - that's sad.  He was in the Blues Brothers, for those who don't know him.
> 
> And it's Pino Paladino, not Nino.
> 
> You mentioned some good ones, but this guy is my favorite:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yioVmqlt2Fk]Mark King Slap Solo - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR-yS7z9Qdw]Mark King - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Oh yeah.  Nice.


----------



## syrenn

Si modo said:


> Oh great, another sock obsessed with Syrenn.
> 
> Pathetic.




It would appear..... but then again, all socks come in pairs.


----------



## Sky Dancer

sheesh

People get shit here just by saying hi?


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> sheesh
> 
> People get shit here just by saying hi?





the sock did not just say Hi..... he said 





EmoBasher said:


> I hate emos.
> 
> I like bashing on emos.
> 
> That is all.





That is a bit more then a simple hi.


----------



## BDBoop

Synthaholic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, another sock obsessed with Syrenn.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'M still obsessed with Si modo.  Does that count?
Click to expand...


Me too. Wanna know what she had for breakfast?


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> sheesh
> 
> People get shit here just by saying hi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sock did not just say Hi..... he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate emos.
> 
> I like bashing on emos.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a bit more then a simple hi.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry but this place is fucking nuts.  You can't even come to the intro and say hi?


----------



## Liability

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> sheesh
> 
> People get shit here just by saying hi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sock did not just say Hi..... he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate emos.
> 
> I like bashing on emos.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a bit more then a simple hi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but this place is fucking nuts.  You can't even come to the intro and say hi?
Click to expand...



Fly Dancer "missed" the OPERATIVE word.

Let me highlight it (even though she'll still "miss" it):

*SOCK.*


----------



## BDBoop

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> sheesh
> 
> People get shit here just by saying hi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sock did not just say Hi..... he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate emos.
> 
> I like bashing on emos.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a bit more then a simple hi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but this place is fucking nuts.  You can't even come to the intro and say hi?
Click to expand...


It has since been established that our original assessment of sock/troll was correct, and it was obvious from the very first post.

In other words, if you walk in screaming 'spank me, spank me', a bitch is gonna get spanked.


----------



## Sky Dancer

BDBoop said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sock did not just say Hi..... he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a bit more then a simple hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but this place is fucking nuts.  You can't even come to the intro and say hi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has since been established that our original assessment of sock/troll was correct, and it was obvious from the very first post.
> 
> In other words, if you walk in screaming 'spank me, spank me', a bitch is gonna get spanked.
Click to expand...


Yeah, well "hi" to you too, fuckhead.


----------



## BDBoop

Sky Dancer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but this place is fucking nuts.  You can't even come to the intro and say hi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has since been established that our original assessment of sock/troll was correct, and it was obvious from the very first post.
> 
> In other words, if you walk in screaming 'spank me, spank me', a bitch is gonna get spanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well "hi" to you too, fuckhead.
Click to expand...


Posterity of course. In before edit.


----------



## Sky Dancer

BDBoop said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has since been established that our original assessment of sock/troll was correct, and it was obvious from the very first post.
> 
> In other words, if you walk in screaming 'spank me, spank me', a bitch is gonna get spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well "hi" to you too, fuckhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posterity of course. In before edit.
Click to expand...


For once in your life, stop talking in code.


----------



## Liability

Sky Dancer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well "hi" to you too, fuckhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posterity of course. In before edit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For once in your life, stop talking in code.
Click to expand...


YEAH! Speak the unedited version of babble favored by Fly Squatter.


----------



## BDBoop

Liability said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posterity of course. In before edit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For once in your life, stop talking in code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YEAH! Speak the unedited version of babble favored by Fly Squatter.
Click to expand...


Is it just me, or does she appear to be in an unmedicated manic phase?


----------



## Sky Dancer

BDBoop said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For once in your life, stop talking in code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH! Speak the unedited version of babble favored by Fly Squatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does she appear to be in an unmedicated manic phase?
Click to expand...


Nice of you to show your true colors.


----------



## BDBoop

Sky Dancer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH! Speak the unedited version of babble favored by Fly Squatter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does she appear to be in an unmedicated manic phase?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice of you to show your true colors.
Click to expand...


Funny, I was just thinking the same of you. I wondered why you draw so much lightning.

Now I know.


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For once in your life, stop talking in code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH! Speak the unedited version of babble favored by Fly Squatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does she appear to be in an unmedicated manic phase?
Click to expand...


She pretty much ALWAYS appears to be in dire need of stronger meds.


----------



## Sky Dancer

BDBoop said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does she appear to be in an unmedicated manic phase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice of you to show your true colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, I was just thinking the same of you. I wondered why you draw so much lightning.
> 
> Now I know.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm glad we've discovered the truth about each other in time.


----------



## EmoBasher

While we were talking about socks, I would like to remind you that socks come in pairs, so if I am a sock, which one of us is the puppet master?


----------



## Liability

EmoBasher said:


> While we were talking about socks, I would like to remind you that socks come in pairs, so if I am a sock, which one of us is the puppet master?



Irrelevant.  Assuming you're the sock, you don't matter anyway.

And if you have some other twit as YOUR sock, that piece of shit remains as inconsequential as you.


----------



## Buford

EmoBasher said:


> While we were talking about socks, I would like to remind you that socks come in pairs, so if I am a sock, which one of us is the puppet master?



I don't really know if you're a "sock".  What I do know is you're inept, lame, and inadequate for an adult forum.


----------



## Synthaholic

BDBoop said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jellus?
> 
> 
> 
> I'M still obsessed with Si modo.  Does that count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. Wanna know what she had for breakfast?
Click to expand...

Oh God, yes!!!!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

Liability said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sock did not just say Hi..... he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a bit more then a simple hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but this place is fucking nuts.  You can't even come to the intro and say hi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fly Dancer "missed" the OPERATIVE word.
> 
> Let me highlight it (even though she'll still "miss" it):
> 
> *SOCK.*
Click to expand...

Really?


http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/223892-what-is-a-sock.html


----------



## syrenn

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but this place is fucking nuts.  You can't even come to the intro and say hi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fly Dancer "missed" the OPERATIVE word.
> 
> Let me highlight it (even though she'll still "miss" it):
> 
> *SOCK.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/223892-what-is-a-sock.html
Click to expand...



They live long and prosper..... or at least try to.


----------



## del

Sky Dancer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but this place is fucking nuts.  You can't even come to the intro and say hi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has since been established that our original assessment of sock/troll was correct, and it was obvious from the very first post.
> 
> In other words, if you walk in screaming 'spank me, spank me', a bitch is gonna get spanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well "hi" to you too, fuckhead.
Click to expand...


be nice. she meant the other stupid bitch.


----------



## EmoBasher

del said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has since been established that our original assessment of sock/troll was correct, and it was obvious from the very first post.
> 
> In other words, if you walk in screaming 'spank me, spank me', a bitch is gonna get spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well "hi" to you too, fuckhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> be nice. she meant the other stupid bitch.
Click to expand...


I'd quote you, but you lack the hardware to wank with.


----------



## EmoBasher

Liability said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> While we were talking about socks, I would like to remind you that socks come in pairs, so if I am a sock, which one of us is the puppet master?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  Assuming you're the sock, you don't matter anyway.
> 
> And if you have some other twit as YOUR sock, that piece of shit remains as inconsequential as you.
Click to expand...


So you either claim you're fascinated with the "inconsequential," or you're kidding yourself. Either way, your interest in me is disconcerting. Please find yourself a hobby.


----------



## Buford

EmoBasher said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> While we were talking about socks, I would like to remind you that socks come in pairs, so if I am a sock, which one of us is the puppet master?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  Assuming you're the sock, you don't matter anyway.
> 
> And if you have some other twit as YOUR sock, that piece of shit remains as inconsequential as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you either claim you're fascinated with the "inconsequential," or you're kidding yourself. Either way, your interest in me is disconcerting. Please find yourself a hobby.
Click to expand...


Is this about all you do here?


----------



## EmoBasher

Buford said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  Assuming you're the sock, you don't mpatter anyway.
> 
> And if you have some other twit as YOUR sock, that piece of shit remains as inconsequential as you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you either claim you're fascinated with the "inconsequential," or you're kidding yourself. Either way, your interest in me is disconcerting. Please find yourself a hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this about all you do here?
Click to expand...


Lick my nut sack.


----------



## BDBoop

EmoBasher said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you either claim you're fascinated with the "inconsequential," or you're kidding yourself. Either way, your interest in me is disconcerting. Please find yourself a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this about all you do here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lick my nut sack.
Click to expand...


Those things are more enjoyable when you don't have to ask.

Also, saying 'please' couldn't hurt.


----------



## EmoBasher

BDBoop said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this about all you do here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lick my nut sack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those things are more enjoyable when you don't have to ask.
> 
> Also, saying 'please' couldn't hurt.
Click to expand...

But that takes a little effort.


----------



## Amelia

EmoBasher said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lick my nut sack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those things are more enjoyable when you don't have to ask.
> 
> Also, saying 'please' couldn't hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that takes a little effort.
Click to expand...




Don't pretend you ain't workin it.


----------



## EmoBasher

Amelia said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those things are more enjoyable when you don't have to ask.
> 
> Also, saying 'please' couldn't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> But that takes a little effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pretend you ain't workin it.
Click to expand...


Sleazy ain't easy,


----------



## BDBoop

EmoBasher said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lick my nut sack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those things are more enjoyable when you don't have to ask.
> 
> Also, saying 'please' couldn't hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that takes a little effort.
Click to expand...


You don't think the payoff would be worth it?


----------



## EmoBasher

BDBoop said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those things are more enjoyable when you don't have to ask.
> 
> Also, saying 'please' couldn't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> But that takes a little effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think the payoff would be worth it?
Click to expand...


It's... I already forgot his screen name. Maybe when he develops material for to remember him by. It's hard for me to respond creatively to empty generic pieces of art.


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, another sock obsessed with Syrenn.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'M still obsessed with Si modo.  Does that count?
Click to expand...

Am I gonna hafta get yet another restraining order, Synthia?


----------



## Si modo

BDBoop said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For once in your life, stop talking in code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH! Speak the unedited version of babble favored by Fly Squatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does she appear to be in an unmedicated manic phase?
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice of you to show your true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I was just thinking the same of you. I wondered why you draw so much lightning.
> 
> Now I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm glad we've discovered the truth about each other in time.
Click to expand...

Sky, do you EVER wonder how most eventually distance themselves?

Ever?


----------



## Liability

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but this place is fucking nuts.  You can't even come to the intro and say hi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fly Dancer "missed" the OPERATIVE word.
> 
> Let me highlight it (even though she'll still "miss" it):
> 
> *SOCK.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/223892-what-is-a-sock.html
Click to expand...



I hear ya baby.

But maybe -- call this a little spit-balling -- but maybe, just possibly, a re-tread is just another form of sock.


----------



## Liability

EmoBasher said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> While we were talking about socks, I would like to remind you that socks come in pairs, so if I am a sock, which one of us is the puppet master?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  Assuming you're the sock, you don't matter anyway.
> 
> And if you have some other twit as YOUR sock, that piece of shit remains as inconsequential as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you either claim you're fascinated with the "inconsequential," or you're kidding yourself. Either way, your interest in me is disconcerting. Please find yourself a hobby.
Click to expand...


Your desperate and truly pathetic craving for attention makes you more pitiable but laughable with every post.

Post some more.

I need some laffs.


----------



## Liability

EmoBasher said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you either claim you're fascinated with the "inconsequential," or you're kidding yourself. Either way, your interest in me is disconcerting. Please find yourself a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this about all you do here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lick my nut sack.
Click to expand...


Not possible.  You lost yours in that tragic accident with a gerbil.


----------



## EmoBasher

Liability said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this about all you do here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lick my nut sack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not possible.  You lost yours in that tragic accident with a gerbil.
Click to expand...


It's best that you share your childhood tragedies of that nature with your psychiatrist, shrink and confidantes. Projecting doesn't help.


----------



## Liability

EmoBasher said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lick my nut sack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible.  You lost yours in that tragic accident with a gerbil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's best that you share your childhood tragedies of that nature with your psychiatrist, shrink and confidantes. Projecting doesn't help.
Click to expand...


Losers like you NEVER seem to appreciate how utterly unoriginal and insipid you are.


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jellus?
> 
> 
> 
> I'M still obsessed with Si modo.  Does that count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I gonna hafta get yet another restraining order, Synthia?
Click to expand...

I may not be able to see you very well from 500 feet away, but I'll still be able to smell you.


----------



## Synthaholic

Liability said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fly Dancer "missed" the OPERATIVE word.
> 
> Let me highlight it (even though she'll still "miss" it):
> 
> *SOCK.*
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/223892-what-is-a-sock.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya baby.
> 
> But maybe -- call this a little spit-balling -- but maybe, just possibly, a re-tread is just another form of sock.
Click to expand...

Could be.  I'm just used to a sock being a sock, and a retread being a retread.  Words have meanings.

Call me old-fashioned.


----------



## EmoBasher

Liability said:


> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible.  You lost yours in that tragic accident with a gerbil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's best that you share your childhood tragedies of that nature with your psychiatrist, shrink and confidantes. Projecting doesn't help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Losers like you NEVER seem to appreciate how utterly unoriginal and insipid you are.
Click to expand...


That's your wild card?

You have become ignore-worthy.

And somehow, I doubt you even know who you're addressing.


----------



## freedombecki

My, oh my, how threads evolve around here. 
A little St. Elmo's Fire?


----------



## Liability

EmoBasher said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's best that you share your childhood tragedies of that nature with your psychiatrist, shrink and confidantes. Projecting doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Losers like you NEVER seem to appreciate how utterly unoriginal and insipid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your wild card?
> 
> You have become ignore-worthy.
> 
> And somehow, I doubt you even know who you're addressing.
Click to expand...


Emobashturd seems to imagine that folks care who or what it used to be.


----------



## Liability

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/223892-what-is-a-sock.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya baby.
> 
> But maybe -- call this a little spit-balling -- but maybe, just possibly, a re-tread is just another form of sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be.  I'm just used to a sock being a sock, and a retread being a retread.  Words have meanings.
> 
> Call me old-fashioned.
Click to expand...


Words DO have meaning.

And since Emobashturd is hiding behind a new username, we don't know whether it is someone else's sock or just a retread of a previous member (here or elsewhere).  And it could be both, of course.


----------



## Buford

EmoBasher said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmoBasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you either claim you're fascinated with the "inconsequential," or you're kidding yourself. Either way, your interest in me is disconcerting. Please find yourself a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this about all you do here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lick my nut sack.
Click to expand...


Oh, I get it now.  You're the town drunk.


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M still obsessed with Si modo.  Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> Am I gonna hafta get yet another restraining order, Synthia?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may not be able to see you very well from 500 feet away, but I'll still be able to smell you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

Liability said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya baby.
> 
> But maybe -- call this a little spit-balling -- but maybe, just possibly, a re-tread is just another form of sock.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be.  I'm just used to a sock being a sock, and a retread being a retread.  Words have meanings.
> 
> Call me old-fashioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words DO have meaning.
> 
> And since *Emobashturd* is hiding behind a new username,
Click to expand...


How many bastardizations of his username did you go through in your head before you settled on that one?  




> we don't know whether it is someone else's sock or just a retread of a previous member (here or elsewhere).  *And it could be both, of course*.



That's true - he/she could be both!  Someone could have been banned, come back as a retread, then created Emo as a sock.

_"Oh what a tangled web you weave when first you practice to deceive"_


----------



## syrenn

syrenn said:


> .. and which pair of socks are you wearing today





BWHAHAHAHAHA!!!  


Pitty, its laundry day and we seemed to have lost another sock.  Its sad when new socks don't last more then 10 days before you lose one.


----------



## saveliberty

saveliberty said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. and which pair of socks are you wearing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stage is set...
Click to expand...


Been a while since post #4.


----------



## syrenn

saveliberty said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. and which pair of socks are you wearing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stage is set...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been a while since post #4.
Click to expand...




Only 10 days.... no long at all. But the good news is he outed himself as emmasock too.  

Pity socks don't last longer. Losing two chew toys in a few days..... damn! They just dont make chew toys like they used to


----------



## saveliberty

syrenn said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stage is set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while since post #4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 10 days.... no long at all. But the good news is he outed himself as emmasock too.
> 
> Pity socks don't last longer. Losing two chew toys in a few days..... damn! They just dont make chew toys like they used to
Click to expand...


Credit where credit is due.  Your skills might just be improving...


----------



## syrenn

saveliberty said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while since post #4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 10 days.... no long at all. But the good news is he outed himself as emmasock too.
> 
> Pity socks don't last longer. Losing two chew toys in a few days..... damn! They just dont make chew toys like they used to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Credit where credit is due.  Your skills might just be improving...
Click to expand...



Its not hard when they are melting down even before they sign in as a sock.


----------



## MuadDib




----------



## Ramen

Sup cuzzies.


----------



## MuadDib

Welcome, Volpone. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Liability

Synthaholic said:


> * * * *
> 
> How many bastardizations of his username did you go through in your head before you settled on that one?



A couple.  It was a pretty obvious one.  But then again, Slipstreamer has always been quite simple.


----------

